# Point Pelee Smelt



## RRRJR (Jan 3, 2015)

With spring in the air I've been thinking about being with the
old man in the 1960s netting smelt at Point Pelee. Do the smelt
still run there or are they just found memories? It was a great
time, buckets of fish and the next day missing school.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I've heard same stories about smelt there, always wondered if they still run over there?


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Hasn't been a run of smelt there in years


----------

